# URGENT - rat ate tum and isn't acting right



## raving_ratties (Sep 2, 2013)

After letting the rats out for free-ranging today, one of my boys got a hold of a Tum that I must have dropped and ate a bit of it. I took it away and he's been fine until now. He's having a sneezing fit and bleeding from his nose. What do I do?! Please know that I can't get to a vet right now.


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

U mean tums like the antacid?


----------



## raving_ratties (Sep 2, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Ok I looked up the ingredients. mostly calcium carbonate which is found in most rocks. a big dose of calcium, but it shouldn't cause the reaction you're seeing. I looked up every link I could find on it and nothing says it's harmful. How long has it been since he ate it?


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

Are you sure it's blood and not porphyrin?


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

That's what I was thinking to if it's from the nose, but could a tums cause breathing problems?


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Any chance he ate something else off the ground? Sounds like he could be poisoned and I am concerned it was something more dangerous he got a hold of. Has the bleeding stopped? How is the rat acting overall? Can you offer him some water and will he take some?


----------



## raving_ratties (Sep 2, 2013)

He's drinking fine, and seemed eager when I gave him some of my water. I'm pretty sure it's not porphyrin, it was pouring from his nose as if he was cut (he isn't.) The flow has stopped, and he seems pretty calm now. I don't there was anything else that he could have gotten into.


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Porphyrn results from breathing problems, and normally does come from the nose, but tums shouldn't cause that. dust from the tablet maybe? I would think the drinking is a good sign as well as the fact that it's stopped. I'd still get him to a vet as soon as you can just to be safe.


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

Bleeding isn't listed as one of the signs of calcium carbonate poisoning. How much of the tums did he eat?


----------



## raving_ratties (Sep 2, 2013)

Just a little bit; about half of a fingernail's worth? Maybe I was just panicking, and tried to connect the sneezing to something. If the tum wasn't causing all of the blood/porphyrin, what could it have been?


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

I doubt it caused this issue, calcium carbonate from these kind of tablets are often used for rats with kidney degeneration as a phosphate binder and they tolerate a good amount without issue. Longer term it could be a problem if they were getting one daily but as a one off his system wont have been able to absorb it that fast. 

Rats can get nose bleeds as such, much like we can, they can also have a large flow of porphryin if something irritates there nose enough. It may be worth making sure he hasnt got his paws on any other medication though, as some could cause more problems. For now i would keep an eye on him and if he starts looking spiky, fluffy or lathargic get him to the vets ASAP


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

How is he today? All is well I hope..


----------



## raving_ratties (Sep 2, 2013)

He's been fine the past two days. I think he just might have inconveniently got a nosebleed after eating the tum, which made me insanely worried. I've checked my room thoroughly, and there isn't any other medicine that he could have gotten to. I appreciate the help everyone.


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Good to hear that he is okay!


----------

